# Upstate Sc (Walhalla) Campgrounds?



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

We're wanting to do some hiking in and around Issaqueena Falls and the Stumphouse Tunnel Trails in upstate SC (north of Walhalla) this weekend. Unfortunately, Oconee State Park & Cherry Hill Rec are down to small (25-foot) spots left for Friday & Saturday nights. Our trailer is 35+ with the rear slide out, and the truck's another 22!

Any suggestions for us? We're trying to stay within 30 minutes of the intersection of SC 28 & SC 107 in Oconee County, SC. Something that allows us to bring the dogs, and have a camp fire Saturday night.

Thanks.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

WERA976 said:


> We're wanting to do some hiking in and around Issaqueena Falls and the Stumphouse Tunnel Trails in upstate SC (north of Walhalla) this weekend. Unfortunately, Oconee State Park & Cherry Hill Rec are down to small (25-foot) spots left for Friday & Saturday nights. Our trailer is 35+ with the rear slide out, and the truck's another 22!
> 
> Any suggestions for us? We're trying to stay within 30 minutes of the intersection of SC 28 & SC 107 in Oconee County, SC. Something that allows us to bring the dogs, and have a camp fire Saturday night.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you try KEOWEE-TOXAWAY SNA, SC?


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Scratch that. Reserve America states that rigs over 40ft might have difficulty with the park roads. Sorry


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like we're headed for Oconee Point? Or something like that. It's in the region, anyway. We'll look around for new places for next time while we're up there.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Palmetto Cove is a very nice campground with great views. It used to be an Airstream only park, now its not. All back ins (or you can make it a pull though), wide open, no trees, plush green grass, and friendly hosts. Cheap to, $22/night, full hookups. I would say its 30 miles or so from Walhalla. When you look out your camper, or walk outside, you're staring straight into the face of table rock mtn. Nothing around there to do, but thats the beauty of it. Always, always, availability. Even if there's a rally going on, still plenty of sites available. Check them out at palmettocove.com Hope this will work for you.


----------

